# qu'importe / peu importe



## Thomas1

Qu'importe si le dessin mental de cette machine est erroné pourvu que l'esprit capte les signaux de décollage.
Source

Bonsoir, 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce que veut dire que au debout de la phrase au-dessus ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir Thomas

Normalement que employé comme ça est une interjection, mais je dirais que dans cet exemple on pourrait dire "peu importe".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
s'agissant l'expression "_qu'importe_", je ne peux pas expliquer d'où vient ce "_que_" ? à quoi il fait référence ?
vous pourriez m'éclairer (et me donner, au passant, quelques exemples de son usage ) ? 
Merci !


----------



## Benetdf

Salut Anna-chonger:
Ça veut dire "quelle chose" 
- Qu'importe que tu ne m'aimes pas? = Si tu ne m'aimes pas, ça n'importe pas.
 -Qu'importe que tu ne viennes pas? = Si tu ne viennes pas, ça n'importe pas.


----------



## janpol

je pense que ce "que" est COD de "importe" = cela importe quoi ? (d'autres avis seraient utiles)
que m'importe ce problème ? quelle importance ce problème a-t-il pour moi ? La réponse est connue d'avance : "aucune"
"qu'importe" est devenu une expression figée et la fonction de "qu'"... importe peu...

- J'ai aussi invité X que tu n'aimes pas...
- Qu'importe ! J'ignorerai sa présence !

Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse ! (On pourrait remplacer "qu'" par "peu")


----------



## Zeromy

Salut,
On m'a dit que dans certains cas, qu'importe peut aussi dire 'meme si'.
n/b: qu'importe est interchangeable avec peu importe?.

Cordialement,
Z


----------



## Anna-chonger

Attendez ! Après avoir consulté ce dictionnaire, je ne pourrais plus être d'accord avec janpol, car là dedans, _importer_ est un verbe transitif direct, donc ne peut pas avoir de COD.


----------



## hual

Bonsoir

*importer *_verbe intransitif_  Definition : 1. avoir de l'importance
(qu'importe si on se trompe une fois?) 

C'est cette définition qui convient à votre phrase et non pas celle du verbe _transitif direct_.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Attention, un verbe transitif direct est justement un verbe qui peut avoir un COD


----------



## janpol

oui, tu veux dire "transitif indirect", Nicduf.
Mais, effectivement, on ne peut plus parler de cod (de CC, alors, peut-être). Il reste que c'est une expressioN figée qu'il faut considérer globalement...


----------



## nicduf

Tout à fait d'accord pour dire qu'il faut considérer "qu'importe" dans sa globalité.
Quand je parlais d'un verbe transitif direct, je ne pensais pas à "qu'importe" mais je précisais à Anna-Chonger qui affirmait que "_importe est un verbe transitif donc il ne peut pas avoir de COD_" qu'au contraire, un verbe transitif direct peut avoir un COD et j'ajouterais qu'un verbe transitif indirect peut avoir un COI. Le verbe intransitif n'admettant pas de complément d'objet.


----------



## janpol

on est donc d'accord.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oh là là...
En fait, c'est moi qui voulais dire _verbe intransitif_ ou verbe _transitif indirect_ ...
Désolée d'avoir suscité un petit chaos.


----------



## hual

Bonjour

" Le pronom interrogatif _que _est sujet devant quelques verbes impersonnels, suivis ordinairement de _il _neutre: *Que* s'est-il passé ?, *que *faut-il ?,* qu'*y a-t-il *?, *que se passe-t-il *?, qu'*adviendra-t-il *?, que* manque-t-il *?, que* vous importe ?, Dans un si grand revers, *que* vous reste-t-il ? (Corn., _Méd._, I, 5) " (M. Grevisse, _Le bon usage_, p. 489)


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis (suivre) hual dans son commentaire.
"Que m'importe " est une locution, où "que" est sujet (= cette chose ne m'importe pas/n'est pas importante pour moi = je m'en fiche).
"Que" peut se retrouver dans d'autres locutions, par exemple :
"que nous sert d'avoir du bien si nous ne sommes pas dans le bel âge d'en jouir ?" (Molière, l'Avare).


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> "Que m'importe " est une locution, où "que" est sujet (= cette chose ne m'importe pas/n'est pas importante pour moi = je m'en fiche).


Cette analyse n'est pas compatible avec l'accord au pluriel ("fréquent" selon Grevisse) : _Qu'importent ces folies ?, __Qu'importaient les paroles ?, Que nous importent, à nous, ces mignardises ?_


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, mais l'accord, s'il est fréquent, est-il absolu ?


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Cette analyse n'est pas compatible avec l'accord au pluriel ("fréquent" selon Grevisse) : _Qu'importent ces folies ?, __Qu'importaient les paroles ?, Que nous importent, à nous, ces mignardises ?_


Mais si ! En effet, le verbe _importer_ peut également se construire de façon impersonnelle (_il importe de faire qqch_) où ce _faire qqch _est le sujet réel (c.-à-d. logique) de la phrase. D'ailleurs Grevisse mentionne explicitement _Que vous importe ?_ dans l'alinéa dévolu à _que_ sujet réel (§731, b, 2º)…


----------



## hual

CapnPrep said:


> Cette analyse n'est pas compatible avec l'accord au pluriel ("fréquent" selon Grevisse) : _Qu'importent ces folies ?, __Qu'importaient les paroles ?, Que nous importent, à nous, ces mignardises ?_


 
Dans les exemples que vous donnez, le _verbe _importer est personnel et non pas _impersonnel_, comme dans les exemples de Grevisse.


----------



## CapnPrep

Mes exemples sont aussi de Grevisse (§936), et on avait déjà cité d'autres exemples de ce type dans ce fil (_Qu'importe le flacon…_) Mais alors quelle est la fonction du _que_ dans les constructions "personnelles" (puisqu'il ne peut pas être sujet) ?


----------



## hual

Je suppose que dans les questions rhétoriques du type _qu'importe le flacon ? _(= le flacon importe peu)_, _où le verbe est personnel, l'interrogatif _que _est en fonction de complément de quantité. À mon avis, il se comporte un peu comme l'intyerrogatif _que _avec le verbe_ valoir_, par ex.: _que vaut ce jeune compositeur ? _


----------



## CapnPrep

Très bien, je serais d'accord avec cette idée, mais est-ce qu'elle ne vaudrait pas pour l'ensemble des constructions ? Il me semble que dans les exemples du type _Que vous importe ?_, _Que m'importe !_ on a la même interprétation quantitative du _que_ : _Combien m'importe [cela] ? _Avec la même réponse sous-entendue : _très peu_.

L'analyse de Grevisse voudrait que l'on interprète le _que_ ici comme sujet : _Qu'est-ce qui m'importe ? _Mais quelle serait la réponse à cette question rhétorique ?


----------



## hual

À moins que... _Que vous importe ?_ = Rien ne vous importe. 

Sur ce, je donne ma langue au chat. D'ailleurs, le marchand de sable est passé en Argentine.


----------



## Aoyama

Le sens de ce "que" peut varier selon l'expression :
- qu'importe (= peu, cette chose n'importe pas)
- que nous sert (= à quoi, à quelle chose)
mais dans ses deux exemples, "que" est bien sujet.


----------



## janpol

j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à voir ce "que" exercer la fonction de sujet (posts 14, 15, 18)
que  nous sert d'avoir du bien ? = avoir du bien nous sert à quoi ? ... mais, dans cet exemple, ce n'est pas le verbe "importer" qui est concerné

Maître Capello parle de sujet réel pour "faire qq chose" dans "il importe de faire qq chose", cette solution est cohérente mais il rapporte que Grevisse dit que le "que" de "que vous importe ?" est sujet... Alors que deviendrait-il  dans "que vous importe qu'il vienne ou non ?" où "qu'il vienne ou non" est sujet réel, je pense ?
"que", complément de quantité (post 21)... j'avais pensé à cette fonction possible dans le post 9 (CC pour "complément circonstanciel) :"que t'importe qu'il vienne ou non ?  qu'il vienne ou non m'importe peu/beaucoup."
Montaigne citant Corneille, ça a de la tenue !


----------



## Aoyama

> que nous sert d'avoir du bien ? = avoir du bien nous sert à quoi ? ... mais, dans cet exemple, ce n'est pas le verbe "importer" qui est concerné


un détail : on peut bien sûr remplacer "que nous sert" par "que nous importe d'avoir ...".


----------



## janpol

certes, mais je ne ferais pas la même transformation qu'avec "servir"


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Mais alors quelle est la fonction du _que_ dans les constructions "personnelles" (puisqu'il ne peut pas être sujet) ?


Ta question est très pertinente, CapnPrep ! Il me semble que dans le cas des constructions personnelles, ce _que_ est un pronom interrogatif qui ne peut être un vrai COD – puisque _importer_ n'est pas transitif direct –, mais s'y assimile par ressemblance à d'autres constructions plus ou moins synonymes où _que_ est un véritable COD, p. ex.: _qu'est-ce *que* cela peut te faire ?_

En d'autres termes, je pense carrément que la construction personnelle <_qu'import*ent*_ + substantif pluriel> – quoique correcte – est fausse d'un point de vue purement syntaxique. Je suis donc partisan de l'invariabilité de _qu'importe_ suivi d'un substantif au pluriel…

Au fait, j'ai oublié de préciser dans mon dernier message sur la construction impersonnelle que si _que_ est bien le sujet *réel/logique*, il s'agit en même temps du COD *apparent/grammatical*, d'où la forme interrogative en _que_…


----------



## Aoyama

> la construction personnelle <_qu'import*ent*_ + substantif pluriel> – quoique correcte – est fausse d'un point de vue purement syntaxique. Je suis donc partisan de l'invariabilité de _qu'importe_ suivi d'un substantif au pluriel…


Moi aussi ...
Pour 





> _qu'est-ce *que* cela peut te faire_


 on peut même avoir " *qu'est-ce que ça fait* ? "  où la fonction de _que _apparaît encore plus clairement. Reste quand même que l'on peut objecter que le vrai sujet est *ça/cela* ...


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> En d'autres termes, je pense carrément que la construction personnelle <_qu'import*ent*_ + substantif pluriel> – quoique correcte – est fausse d'un point de vue purement syntaxique. Je suis donc partisan de l'invariabilité de _qu'importe_ suivi d'un substantif au pluriel…


On peut être partisan de cette analyse (qui revient à dire que la construction personnelle est en fait impersonnelle), mais je ne vois pas pourquoi l'autre serait fausse syntaxiquement. Si on transforme le substantif en pronom personnel, il commande obligatoirement l'accord du verbe : _Qu'importent-elles, toutes ces vétilles ?

Qu'importent toutes ces vétilles ?_ serait donc une inversion stylistique, parfaitement bien formée d'un point de vue syntaxique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que _que_ pronom interrogatif est en principe toujours un COD – éventuellement apparent, mais COD tout de même – et qu'il ne devrait donc normalement jamais s'utiliser avec un verbe intransitif…


----------



## CapnPrep

Je suis d'accord (mis à part certains emplois très littéraires ou très familiers), mais qu'est-ce que cela a à voir avec l'accord du verbe ? En d'autres termes, pourquoi le "En d'autres termes" dans ton #28 ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien, j'entends simplement que la construction _qu'import*ent*_ est explicitement *personnelle* et que le _que_ est donc un COD *impropre* comme expliqué dans mon raisonnement précédent ; à la différence de _qu'import*e*_ invariable qui peut être pris comme une tournure *impersonnelle* ayant _que_ pour COD (apparent) *légitime*.


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'ai lu dans une oeuvre cette phrase :
"Qu'importait la fatigue, on respirait, on respirait."
Je me demande si on peut remplacer "Qu'importait" par "Peu importe"... D'après vous ? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour, 
Oui, on peut le faire, mais en respectant le temps (_ Peu importait _...)


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord, mais y a-t-il une différence entre les deux ?

Bien, je vais d'abord donner mon essai :
1. les deux expriment la même idée
2. les deux peuvent être suivis directement d'un substentif.
3. peu importe + _que_ + proposition
qu'importe + _si / que_ + proposition
4. peu importe + _"!"_
qu'importe + _"!" / "?"_
5. les deux doivent s'accorder en temps et en personne avec leur sujet réel.
Ai-je bien fait ? Et j'ai négligé d'autres points ? 
Merci bien !


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Vous avez raison sur tous les points.
Je ne vois guère que les expressions toutes faites, les proverbes, ou les citations, (par exemple  _Qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse_) pour lesquels l'usage ou le respect de la phrase d'origine veulent qu'on utilise l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et... je viens de m'apercevoir que "_peu importe_" peut aussi suivi de la conjonction "_si_", en cherchant sur Google. Donc c'est grammaticalement correct ou bien c'est juste acceptable à l'oral ?

Par ailleurs, les deux (c-à-d. "qu'importe" et "peu importe") n'ont pas de différence sur le plan du registre de langue ?
Merci encore !


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour Anna,
"Peu importe si ..."  ne me paraît pas incorrect, ni à l'oral, ni à l'écrit.
Je ne ressens pas non plus de différence de registre de langue.
En faisant des recherches, je l'ai vu employé par des journaux sérieux...
Attendez cependant d'autres avis.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mille mercis Lezert ! c'est la nième fois que vous m'avez aidée 
En fait, par "différence de registre" je voulais faire référence à "qu'importe" et "peu importe".


----------



## Lezert

Pour le registre, Je ressens "Qu'importe" comme un peu plus emphatique que "Peu importe"


----------



## avil

Je remarque toujours "peu importe" et "qu'importe" passivement mais j'arrive presque jamais à les insérer dans mes propres écrits. En mettant la différence entre les deux de côté je tente quelques examples:

Peu importe son talent, il est bien paresseux.
Peu importe qu'il est gentil, son ignorance me gêne.
Qu'importe la chaleur si on se marre bien.
Qu'importe ce qu'il fait tant qu'il ne me fait pas mal.

Je suis sûr de m'être tromper là. Est-ce que mes phrases sont correctes?

Merci


----------



## Anna-chonger

avil said:


> Peu importe qu'il est *(X) -- soit* gentil, son ignorance me gêne.


 Bonjour, je me permets de vous corriger et ce n'est que mon humble avis. Attendons ceux des experts


----------



## sarmate

Je vois une (légère) nuance sémantique et stylistique.

Le "qu'importe" est plus lié aux circonstances, au moment à l'état d'esprit alors que "peu importe" serait plus général, plus statique.

À cause de références littéraires comme le fameux flacon, il y a dans le quelque une ambiance, un élan, qu'on ne trouve plus avec le peu importe.


----------



## Snuffleupagus

et quand c’est utilisé comme interjection ça a quel sens?


----------



## Mauricet

_Qu'importe !_ veut toujours dire _Peu importe !_ D'autre part _Que c'est beau !_ se dit aussi bien que _Comme c'est beau !_ avec le même sens.


----------

